# Where The Hell Is The Slipster?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

As I have private relationships and dialogues outside of this board with members, the rumor is Slip ..... while not being publically and permanently banned, is now unable to log in and connect via his email. 

Admins, please comment publically so members here are informed as to actions taken.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good question.

It takes a lot to get booted here. I am still here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deleted..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

See, this is why I hate technology. It seems to never work as advertised.

Admin level assistance will be required for technical issues, so I will hit the report button and see if any of them respond and figure out why Slippy can't log in.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I to have been haven problems on this site " freeze ups " and its only when I am on here .


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I to have been haven problems on this site " freeze ups " and its only when I am on here .


Error 404 not found....this is what happens when too many people watch cat videos at the same time..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Whew this is good news. Some of us were under the conclusion Slippy had been abducted by space aliens or something.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love Slippy. He just pushes the wrong buttons at the wrong time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe Slippy was really a Bot and got deleted in the last clean up. Or in that last attack on the sight Mish got carried away and banned Slippy by mistake.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe Slippy was really a Bot and got deleted in the last clean up.


Maybe none of this is real.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jro1 said:


> Maybe none of this is real.....


Oh no there really is Matrix


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy watches Cat Videos?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> Slippy watches Cat Videos?


As the old saying goes... Beer made Milwaukee famous. Slippy made cat videos famous.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Whew this is good news. Some of us were under the conclusion Slippy had been abducted by space aliens or something.


Aliens would give him back so fast it'd make the planet spin backward.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe Mrs. Slippy is making him cut back on the bourbon?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Unfortunately Slippy violated his parole and is now back in state prison. 

I saw ole slip picking up trash on the side of I-10......

Word on the street he was caught (on video) shoplifting women's under garments at Walmart.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Maybe Mrs. Slippy is making him cut back on the bourbon?


Yea. I would love to hear that conversation.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Oh no there really is Matrix


He took the blue pill.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> He took the blue pill.


 If he took the blue pill, then that's a problem for Mrs. Slippy to take care of!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Admin sewed his Slippy lips shut?.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok this is getting strange Slippy vanishes. Mish shows as on line but not a word out of her in a while.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Ok this is getting strange Slippy vanishes. Mish shows as on line but not a word out of her in a while.


What; you think Slippy is off drinking with Mish? Mrs. Slippy would have his head.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The bat signal is on; waiting for an admin to sort out the problem.

Meanwhile, I am sure someone is getting a lot of honey-do's done.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Free time = honey doos. Now its starting to make sense. No conspiracy after all it appears ....Mrs. Slippy must have sabotaged Ole Slip's internet connection.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Unfortunately Slippy violated his parole and is now back in state prison.
> 
> I saw ole slip picking up trash on the side of I-10......
> 
> Word on the street he was caught (on video) shoplifting women's under garments at Walmart.


Hope they dont dig around and find his old beastiality arrest record from Sommerville County. According to the arresting deputy Slippy say..."Honest ossifer I was just trying to help the cute Nanny get back over the fence."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> What; you think Slippy is off drinking with Mish? Mrs. Slippy would have his head.


 No nor did I mean to imply that. Just pointed out strange things going on


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> No nor did I mean to imply that. Just pointed out strange things going on


I was kidding.

Mish has been very busy with her new job. Nothing strange, to my knowledge. Of course, I might be missing something as I have been a bit busy as well. I suspect there's going to be a drop on posting as it is time to work the gardens. Even I am going to give it a whack.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> I was kidding.
> 
> Mish has been very busy with her new job. Nothing strange, to my knowledge. Of course, I might be missing something as I have been a bit busy as well. I suspect there's going to be a drop on posting as it is time to work the gardens. Even I am going to give it a whack.


 I am in my last 18 months of working. I have made it clear I will leave then . So heavy work load has been dumped on. Maybe not related to my leaving but sure seems that way. Some things will get neglected until it slows down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I am in my last 18 months of working. I have made it clear I will leave then . So heavy work load has been dumped on. Maybe not related to my leaving but sure seems that way. Some things will get neglected until it slows down.


They are going to get every mile out of the strong horse. I'm glad for you that you are winding down and getting ready to have more riding time of your own!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I am in my last 18 months of working. I have made it clear I will leave then . So heavy work load has been dumped on. Maybe not related to my leaving but sure seems that way. Some things will get neglected until it slows down.


SHORT !!!
17 and a wakeup. :excitement:

March 31 is my last day before retiring to the farm. Since I'm the boss, I might even leave at noon that day.:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> SHORT !!!
> 17 and a wakeup. :excitement:
> 
> March 31 is my last day before retiring to the farm. Since I'm the boss, I might even leave at noon that day.:armata_PDT_25:


Congratulations!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I presumed Slippy and Will were getting that last ski vacation of the season in before the Spring rains washed away all the snow. :21::21::21:


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Slippy is gone again??? Probably banned for being Slippy.

*Rancher*


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm in my last 14 months of working. After that they can KISS MY BUTT!!!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

wait a second -slippy?
HOLY COW he when down to the cellar to check out some bourbon at my place and hasn't came out yet. LOL


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Perhaps he is busy making his pikes and filling orders.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

He appears to have simply gone quiet. His Member info shows that he is actively reading posts; is not banned; and active...just not posting.
The other one who has gone quiet is Tired Nurse, who hasn't posted in more than than a week, though she too is reading posts.

What's up?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> *He appears to have simply gone quiet. His Member info shows that he is actively reading posts; is not banned; and active...just not posting.*
> The other one who has gone quiet is Tired Nurse, who hasn't posted in more than than a week, though she too is reading posts.
> 
> *What's up*?


Its a Secret!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> He appears to have simply gone quiet. His Member info shows that he is actively reading posts; is not banned; and active...just not posting.
> The other one who has gone quiet is Tired Nurse, who hasn't posted in more than than a week, though she too is reading posts.
> 
> What's up?


T/N is extremely busy, right now. When I say busy, I mean to say I have no idea how that woman does it. I think she must have a cape, tights, and can fly faster than a speeding bullet.


----------

